# A question for TCR advanced with ISP owner...



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I now have a bike(a Pedalforce ZX3, 53cm) with a 74 degree seat tube. I use a Thomson zero setback seatpost. This year, we will be sponsor by Giant and I have my eyes on a new TCR Advanced SL1. From the picture of the bike and because the ISP have some curve to it, it's hard to tell if the seat post have a setback. Also, on my size(M) the frame have a 73 degree seat tube.

Do you guys think I can achieve my actual riding position on this killer bike.
Thanks, Emmanuel


----------



## BikeArmsRace (Sep 6, 2010)

The seatpost itself, has no setback. Its as straight as an arrow.

The CLAMP itself has some setback to it, no much. In order to get your perfect saddle position, you may have to find a saddle with enough fore-aft adjustment to get to your desired seat angle.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

from what I can tell there is about 10-15mm of setback depending how you line up with the center line of the seat tube. I used a measuring tape but it's not deadly accurate. It's not much but could effect your fit, how does the rest of the bike compare with your old one. Saddle set back is just one piece of the whole pie.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

It's either 10mm or 23mm of setabck (the clamp is reversible)...


----------

